# strong cat carrier for a large cat?



## Ali-Sue (Nov 17, 2008)

Heeelp! Questions for the experts:

First off, I know that with dogs, the smaller the dog carrier, the more secure the dog feels (obviously I'm talking about short journeys). Does the same rule apply to cats?

I bought a small plastic carrier but it was obviously far too weak for even a relatively placid cat, so after a while I upgraded to a much larger top and side opening carrier with metal doors. Unfortunately, Tez seemed to dislike being able to see and be seen from the top and discovered how to push back one of the top latches and clamber out. So I bought a more solid front opening only carrier, with just the one metal wire door.

Yesterday, he discovered that if he jumped really hard while I was carrying him in the case, it distorted the plastic base far enough for the wire door hinges to pop out and for him to make his escape. Fortunately I had just got him back into my building when he did this but I hate to think what would have happened if he'd managed it out by the main road.

Where the heck can I get a carrier case that's strong _everywhere_? All the ones I find have had (with hindsight) obvious points of weakness on them: a strong handle attached to a weak top latch, a strong wire door held by plastic locks, a strong and rigid central section let down by a weak base that distorts when carried. The brands I've tried have been Atlas and Ferplast, all purchased from Pets At Home.

Does anyone have an aggressive, intelligent, Houdini-type Maine Coon?  If there's a portable carrier that can deal with that then my smaller plain moggy Tez will surely be safe!

Help!


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

You may want to have a lookm at Tesco, they are doing the small version of this (is plenty big enough for a large cat) for a fiver

Unexpected error occurred - Tesco.Direct


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

My parents got me a wire cat box from the RSPCA - its really roomy & far easier to get Lucky into than my smaller plastic cat box.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

We have one of the canvas ones but our cats are fairly small/light cats, when I worked at a vets (many moons ago) we always reccomended the wire ones,they were very strong and the cats could look out of them on all sides.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

We got one of the foldable types from the supreme cat show last year. It's classed as for small dogs, but Dexter is a Maine Coon so.....

Brilliant carrier and folds flat too. The windows can all be rolled down for privacy, and it's a lot stronger than it looks.










Ian.


----------



## Ali-Sue (Nov 17, 2008)

Are those canvas bags and vents in any way rippable? Because if they are, it won't work! (Although they look lovely)


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

i use the white wire ones with top opening, for maine coons and forest cats.


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Cyberfyn said:


> We got one of the foldable types from the supreme cat show last year. It's classed as for small dogs, but Dexter is a Maine Coon so.....
> 
> Brilliant carrier and folds flat too. The windows can all be rolled down for privacy, and it's a lot stronger than it looks.
> 
> ...


That looks identical to Tescs one, albeit a different colour. It is rippable in you could probably use scissors to cut it, but it's a thick plastic mesh that I think a cat with sharp claws would seriously struggle to tear. One of mine was sat on top of it yesterday and it kept its shape nicely.


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

I bought this for my Maine Coon and think it's great:
Imac Kim 60 Small Dog Pet Carrier With Handle & Wheels on eBay, also Carriers Crates, Dogs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 16-Apr-09 22:39:13 BST)

It was the only carrier I could find that has wheels and a handle to pull it along on the ground - I don't have a car and have to walk for half an hour to get to the vet, and no way I'm carrying over 6kg of cat all that way! 

I've been very pleased with it - the size is good and roomy and it seems overall sturdy. My cat is no Houdini though, so no guarantees!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hiya

I've got this one and it's very good - the zips are strong and it is easy to carry - it also will fold flat if you dont want it up all the time - and the covers all go in the washing machine It has a board base and metal frame

dog only £39.99 - at www.canineconces.co.uk

e


----------



## EatNoMeat (Apr 9, 2009)

My 2 are really large and this saves my back.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

this is a fantastic carrier! I have 2!!

Dog Transport Box Bari at zooplus

I can fit all 8 kits in with mum & Still have room left!

I can fit in my boy who is 16lb & 20inchs long without his tail & 14inchs high and Still have room for more!

You get a place for treats & A little hand hole! 

Really good any only £13.90!! The door is really good to!


----------

